# PLZ send out some GRF vibes....



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Would love some good vibes my way. I have applied to 2 rescues for particular young Golden's and I am waiting to hear back. I'm sure you know some rescues take longer than others, so whichever happens first...if at all, will be coming home with us. Both are under a year old, and male. Both are cute as heck...of course! We MISS having a 3rd dog around. :crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Will keep our fingers crossed and sending good vibes to the rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

That is just wonderful. Praying for you and your future dog!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The right dog will find you!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Fingers firmly crossed for you.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Toes, too, for that matter.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks all! I'm crossing so hard I may just stop the circulation LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Fingers and paws crossed for you AND the puppers. They couldn't get a better home!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Aww thank you Penny's Mom. I do hope they feel the same way. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Jax's Mom.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Any good news? It's probably too soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was in your position last year, and now we have our MacKenzie. Don't give up, but yes, it may take some time. 

Hoping the right dog finds you!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I do hope things work out for you :crossfing

If things dont work out my foster Tucker will be available for adoption soon. I would like for him to attend the training classes first. Classes start on Oct 30th after his completion I will start letting people know.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

No official word yet, but I am not keeping my hopes too high. I just spoke to the adoption coordinator, and apparently, like I stated in another post, my vet gave only a portion of the info on vaccines. I cleared all of it up, without going into stupid meticulous detail, I went to a couple of places to get vaccines, and the girl from the vets was missing some info. I spoke to the vet last night after going, gave them all the copies of everything and they specifically called me back to tell me they called the rescue. Rescue is saying they didnt get a call back. When I called vet tonight, livid, they are closed til tomorow. She is already ready to write me off as a liar. Asked me why my 17 month old just got his second rabies....weelllll...I got him in July, got the rabies vaccine in september, and now getting his second. And what I am guilty of is NOT getting current vaccines on my indoor cat Izzy. He is a horror at the vet..no excuse...ok so I get him all his shots last night, and still, thats not good enough since I didnt take him for awhile. Another issue she harped on is why did I wait so long to get Lucy spayed. I missed her first heat...jesus I'm so freakin sorry....she got spayed 2 weeks ago. I was going to get her spayed in august on my break, but the rescue I was fostering for offered me a free spay if i got it done when the van came for my foster, and that is what we did. You know what....she is not giving me the dog...i can feel it. So many people want this dog and I am far from the top. She also questioned WHY i wanted another dog since my dogs are still young. why have i not had dogs all this time. Well....I couldnt have dogs until now. I had a dog when I was younger she died from a kidney disease...my father didnt want anymore dogs....when I moved i moved into an apt...NO dogs on the lease. NOw...we have a house, with yards....we got 2 dogs...want a third since things were so nice with Nena my foster, we miss having a third dog. IM SORRY IM RANTING>>>CRYING and totally upset. I was on the other end of this making sure Nena was going to a good home, but I feel like I am being dissected beyond normal.....Now I understand why people just give up on rescue and go BUY a dog. I am trying to do a GOOD THING...and I am being treated like I dont deserve him. Like I am a bad doggie parent. I am kissing this one up to GOD. I will call my vet, complain to whoever did not make the call, unless some kind of commuication thing happened, there is NO excuse. BUT to be honest, I feel like she has already made her decision not to give me this dog. I asked her to hold off on making any decisions until she gets the correct information. I am not lying, nor have I ever lied to her. I am trying to see it from her point of view, but it's pretty hard to be rationale right now after spending 20 minutes talking in circles with her. 

Trying to end on a positive note (difficult right now but I will try), I am waiting for a Golden rescue to call me tonight for a phone interview (foster with intent to adopt). This is the rescue that said they were hesitant to give me a dog due to my area. I am not rural. I am suburban, with a modest house and a nice front and backyard. Lets see where this goes....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Diesel's Mom said:


> I do hope things work out for you :crossfing
> 
> If things dont work out my foster Tucker will be available for adoption soon. I would like for him to attend the training classes first. Classes start on Oct 30th after his completion I will start letting people know.


Maybe this is why the rescue is proving so difficult, you are meant to hook up with Diesel's Mom and give Tucker a great home.

I'm sorry it seems so complicated, but don't give up!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good vibes!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Praying for good news soon!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW...you are going throught he ringer. Im so sorry. I can tell you want to do a good thing and that you want a third dog. Good luck with all this and please keep us posted.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Crossing fingers, toes, and sending GRF vibes.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

With a clear head, I called my vet's office this morning and asked why one of the girl's would call to tell me she contacted the rescue with the rest of my information, if she in fact, DID NOT. The office manager was livid, explained this girl has really been an issue (shes new), and apologized up and down. She went over everything all over again for each of my pets and agreed my dogs were all up to date with everything and were never really late with anything, bar 2 weeks late for a rabies shot for Jax. Of course, like i had already told her, my indoor only cat was wayyyyy overdue for shots, which he got tuesday night The office manager called the rescue left a messgae, then later on called back to make sure she spoke to the adoption coordinator personally to apologize for any misunformation and cleared everything up. All I can do at this point is wait to hear from the rescue. I did ask her last night to please contact whenever she makes her final decision. I don't think I should call her yet again...and be borderline stalking her. She has never contacted the rescue organization I fostered for, but if she does, they will let me know right away. I am debating sending her an email though, just to touch base, let her know I hope all my info was straightened out, and offer my foster rescues number again to call for reference. I feel defeated already and dont want to beg anyone for a dog, but It is frustrating to wait and not know. Any advice??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I don't think an email would hurt. If this rescue doesn't want you, I am sure there will be one that does!! Geez, it's so hard to find kind and wonderful people like yourself, willing to foster!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and sent an e-mail, since I felt a phone call would be over-kill at this point. It was short, to the point, and asked that she contact me with any decision she makes. I've pretty much given up on too much hope, but I would rather just KNOW one way or another so I can put this to rest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Jax's Mom-I can't believe what you are going through-if you had applied with the group I'm with, you would have been approved right away with out any hesitation or questions. It would have only been a matter of matching you and your lifestyle up with one of our available dogs*.

*I sincerely hope since the Office Manager at your Vet Clinic has contacted the Adoption Coordinator, this will be straightened out and you will be good to go. IMO, the Office Manager should have been the only person to have given the information to the Adoption Coordinator to begin with. *

*I am so sorry you are going through this.....*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Hoping you get news soon. There is a rescue out there that will welcome your loving offer to foster!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

The office manager did, I'm sure contact the rescue. She was so apologetic to me, and although I did not want for this to happen, the receptionist who lied to me was fired. Apparently other things were not right also. In today's economy, I really did feel bad to hear that, but in the end, it was out of my hands and all I really wanted is the rescue called with the right info. I haven't heard anything yet, but I don't have a good feeling about this. I do feel if my vet was correct with the intial information, it wouldn't have been such a big issue. We shall see...and I'll keep everyone posted as soon as I know anything.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> The office manager did, I'm sure contact the rescue. She was so apologetic to me, and although I did not want for this to happen, the receptionist who lied to me was fired. Apparently other things were not right also. In today's economy, I really did feel bad to hear that, but in the end, it was out of my hands and all I really wanted is the rescue called with the right info. I haven't heard anything yet, but I don't have a good feeling about this. I do feel if my vet was correct with the intial information, it wouldn't have been such a big issue. We shall see...and I'll keep everyone posted as soon as I know anything.


I know you feel bad for this person especially in this economy like you said, but it was her own doing. People have to take responsibility for their actions, I'm sure this was the last straw for this Vet clinic with this employee and they have to look out for their business (practice) and their clients. 

I truly hope this works out for you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I got a response to my e-mail. Honestly, it sounds like she is preparing me that the pup is going to someone else...what do you guys think?

 
Hi Luisa,

------- from the vet's office did call me and apologize for the lack of informaton that the other girl had provided. She reviewed with me the paperwork she had for your pups from the other vets and it seems like they have had everything done. I appreciate how eager you are to make Toby part of your family. I will review the information again and let you know when I make any decision. I do have a family who has completed the application process and does want to meetToby but nothing is final yet. I will be in touch as soon as I can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JAX'S MOM-I know all Rescue Groups work a little differently- the one I'm with processes the applications on a FIRST COME Basis when an applicant is applying for a particular dog. My Adoption Coordinator tries to make the best possible match for the family and each dog-it's based on life style, activity level, if applicant is an experienced owner, the amount of time the dog will be left alone, etc. 

This is done to ensure that the dog will be placed permanetly and that it will be the best possible match.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck Jax's Mom! I know our group sends approved applications to the foster and they decide who meets with their foster dog. They also make the final decision on who adopts their foster. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping this works out for you. If you don't get him, then maybe it wasn't meant to be and your perfect match is still out there somewhere.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this is incredibly frustrating, but try to be patient. The rescues all just want to make the very best placements possible, and it's not a personal judgement on you. 

I know the right dog will find you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Praying for you!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Karen, but I noticed that the pup I was hoping for is off the petfinder list. The rescue has not contacted me yet, but I'm sure this means he went to someone else.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

There will be so many more.


----------

